# Minnesota gets another point guard



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Okay now this is going crazy. 



> New Orleans has traded Antonio Daniels and a future 2nd rounder to Minnesota for Darius Songaila and Bobby Brown, a source tells Y! Sports.


At least they shipped Bobby Brown to NO.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah I really don't understand Minnesota's obsession to grab every point they can get their hands on.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Maybe Kurt Rambis is working on a 5 PG-Offense.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

At least they get a 2014 second round draft pick. That could be me!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Daniels and Sessions(is signed) can both play the 2. The deal is just getting another asset, while shipping out a contract thats a guaranteed 2010 salary. Great move.


----------

